
Does anyone here on HN have experience of FaceFlow? - CarolineW
https://www.faceflow.com/
======
old-fart
Seems like i do too, Caroline! I've worked on elaborating a version of
faceflow's communication system framework following Dany's goals and ideas for
the project.

If you have any questions, concerns, feel free to ask Dany or have a go at a
guest session on faceflow.com

------
danypell
I do, I'm the founder :-)

